# The Dress That Won Last Year



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's a picture of the dress I embroidered last year, and won BIS at the fair.http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v395/momofeight/Pictures030.jpg
It is a bit fuzzy, I'm afraid, but I am no good at this computer stuff. LOL!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice, you must be very proud of it. Do you wear it for special occasions?

Angie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Even though it's fuzzy, you can tell how much work must have gone into it! Very pretty!


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you. No, I have put it up to be passed down by my daughters. I am not entering this year, just because my life has been so stressed out...but I am beginning work on next years!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, I would love to see a better picture of that, it looks awesome!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations! I'd love to see a clear picture of that. Did you embroider it by hand? It's very beautiful.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work. I hope you find the time to enter next year. Your work is inspiring.


----------

